# Move To Outlaw Sales Of NC-17 Games To Minors



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2002/TECH/ptech/05/07/violent.videogames.reut/index.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> A California congressman wants to make it a federal crime to rent or sell video games showing violence, prostitution and drug use to anyone under the age of 17 without parental consent.


----------

